# wtb 2.5l jetta 5 speed transmission



## MrwhitemkIII (Dec 19, 2009)

in need of a new transmission located on the east coast


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Go with the 6 speed. Thygreyt did that conversion and installed on his car. There is a thread about it.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

either do a 6 speed swap or if you wanna cheap out just get a 1.8T o2j 5MT. The factory 2.5 trans is garbage


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

What is the difference between the O2J and O2J-B?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

you know I'm not overly sure but I'm sure the 1.8T guys know. I do know I'm running the B and all I had to do is swap axle flanges from the factory trans and adapt the shift linkage bracket that mounts to the trans to the trans. My rabbit came with the 2 bolt mount so I can vouch for that bolting right up. I will be changing to the 3 bolt mount if possible though because running a shaved trans side of the trans mount to run a BSH trans mount like various other rabbit owners.


----------



## MrwhitemkIII (Dec 19, 2009)

but will the 1.8t have a proper fitment for the mk5 or will i have to do fab. work


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

MrwhitemkIII said:


> but will the 1.8t have a proper fitment for the mk5 or will i have to do fab. work


you have to do some tranny shaving. LIke I said, find the thread that was created by Thygreyt about installing the 6speed in his car.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

On my o2j rev b there was no shaving. Only added fabrication was the linkage bracket adaptors and that only took me a few minutes on a drill press and grinder to work out

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...ne!-Automatic-to-manual-swap-MKV-Rabbit-Jetta

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4171945-2.5l-Engine-and-6Speed-GTI-transmission/page2

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Tranny-swap...-from-auto-to-6spd.-(2.5L-jetta)


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

ok so the o2j b does require shaving. Just found this out after cracking another lower timing cover


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> ok so the o2j b does require shaving. Just found this out after cracking another lower timing cover


I believe almost any non-Rabbit transmission needs shaving.

Don't worry, I learned this the hard way too.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

would have been a whole lot less of a pain had I not assumed the first one cracked due to the diff exploding through the factory trans


----------



## MrwhitemkIII (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks everyone for the info very helpful


----------



## MrwhitemkIII (Dec 19, 2009)

what is an estimate for a used or brand new tranni


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MrwhitemkIII said:


> what is an estimate for a used or brand new tranni


too much. call the dealer and ask




BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> ok so the o2j b does require shaving. Just found this out after cracking another lower timing cover


lol, next time measure! 
but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

GreyT: did you get your cruise control working?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Vash350z said:


> GreyT: did you get your cruise control working?


i will, tis weekend! 

i talked to unitronic, and they tweaked my Stage 2 file for me.
i will get reflashed on sat.

on the reflash i should see the following changes:
-automatic to manual conversion
-rev hang removed (they remove only a certain percent on automatics, and they remove up to 90% for manuals)
-rev limit raised to 7000rpm (6500 for autos)
-esp on/off completely, with the esp button
-cruise control active.


----------

